# Hello from Sheffield



## gazberwick (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi, new guy from Sheffield here, not new to camping or 'vanning but first time converter, We go tenting when we have the kids but me and the wife have just bought a Ducato ex pts ambulance because our people carrier is now too small. I am hoping to put as much of a camper into our bus as possible but it's going to be tight as I still need to retain seating for up to 8 people (inc 3 front seats), As a camper though it will only need to serve to accommodate 2 people (we will be vanning when we don't have the kids ) whenever we can get out!!

If any one on here is an admin over at SBMCC please can you tell me why I cant register there with any of my email addresses ? Quite odd and most frustrating.

Well that's all for now, hope to learn much from you guy's and gal's.

TTFN


----------



## Robmac (Jul 4, 2012)

Welcome to the site


----------



## Funky Farmer (Jul 4, 2012)

gazberwick said:


> Hi, new guy from Sheffield here, not new to camping or 'vanning but first time converter, We go tenting when we have the kids but me and the wife have just bought a Ducato ex pts ambulance because our people carrier is now too small. I am hoping to put as much of a camper into our bus as possible but it's going to be tight as I still need to retain seating for up to 8 people (inc 3 front seats), As a camper though it will only need to serve to accommodate 2 people (we will be vanning when we don't have the kids ) whenever we can get out!!
> 
> If any one on here is an admin over at SBMCC please can you tell me why I cant register there with any of my email addresses ? Quite odd and most frustrating.
> 
> ...




Probably because they don't like the cut of your jib M8 :lol-053: Anway, not to worry, you have now found the best group of the lot.

:welcome: and :have fun: :wave:


----------



## chubadub (Jul 4, 2012)

:welcome:and:have fun:c:


----------



## DTDog (Jul 4, 2012)

*Sheffielder's taking over.*

Sheffielder's taking over.

Welcome to the site. You join a large group of members from Sheffield.
Me (dtdog).
Kimbobill
Beemer
John T
And I'm sure there's many more out there.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jul 4, 2012)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Firefox (Jul 4, 2012)

Welcome. There are lots of self builders here so we should be able to chat about self builds


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Jul 7, 2012)

DTDog said:


> Sheffielder's taking over.
> 
> Welcome to the site. You join a large group of members from Sheffield.
> Me (dtdog).
> ...



Hello from me John T otherwise known as jt.!  According to mmm, South Yorkshire has the highest No of motor homes and caravans registered owners, so i'm sure there's a few more of us out and and about.!

jt


----------



## kimbowbill (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the site, i feel a Sheffield meet coming on, "are you local?, this is a meet for local people, there's nothing for you here" :dance::dance::dance:

if you don't know,. thats just a quote from LOG (league of gentlemen) r8 funny


----------



## gazberwick (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah im up for a local meet....with Local people! Sorry I have not replied sooner....thanks for al the mesages, I have been busy doing work on the van as we go to Cornwall on Saturday and had to do a few Jobs like ripping out ambulance electrics, cambelt , leisure battery, bed (not that we need that on this trip as we are camping) , New radiator, removing heater matrix from under drivers seat....and so much more, busy busy busy lol. 
So when I get back from Holiday how about I message here and see who is up for a meet!?
I'm on Facebook if anyone is interested, any friend requests are welcome, Garry Mango Berwick | Facebook is my profile. Send me a message if send me a FR on there and let me know you are a wild camper!! ttfn!!!


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Aug 14, 2012)

Welcome :idea-007:


----------



## lotty (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the site


----------

